# Packing



## rubalicious (Oct 10, 2015)

For a market what percentage of products do people usually package?? I'm trying to be organized for once


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 10, 2015)

Not sure I understand your question.... Do you mean like do sellers package X % of their soaps and bring the rest unlabeled and "naked" to a farmers market or fair?


----------



## Relle (Oct 11, 2015)

I would wrap 100% of your stock and take it with you, you never know how much you'll need.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 11, 2015)

I agree with Relle.  Take as much as you can. You never know what will sell.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 11, 2015)

I'd do the same -- all the soap should all be ready for sale, labeled and packaged, and I'd take a large selection.


----------



## Stacyspy (Oct 11, 2015)

I take about 90% of my stock. I keep a bit back for my farmers' market in case I sell more than I expect at my craft shows.


----------



## Spice (Oct 12, 2015)

I agree with everyone else, take plenty. Soap is not like cheese, it wont spoil, if you have left overs you can sell those some other place. Are you just asking or is there an event?


----------



## misskittygirl (Oct 14, 2015)

I  fill my boxes that hold 11 bars and I keep them in those boxes from show to show.  I make a restock list at the end of every show (take inventory) and then i know what I need before I head out for the next show. Hope this helps!


----------



## rubalicious (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a spring fair in 9 days which had 50k people last year. Normally I bag and tag a small amount before a market and do the rest on the day  as I need the stock. I don't want to do this this time and I want to have naked display stock to.


----------



## Dorymae (Oct 15, 2015)

rubalicious said:


> I have a spring fair in 9 days which had 50k people last year. Normally I bag and tag a small amount before a market and do the rest on the day  as I need the stock. I don't want to do this this time and I want to have naked display stock to.



Display stock is just for display - leave one of each naked. Package the rest.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 16, 2015)

I agree, have everything packaged and ready to do.   Trust me, it takes too much time and you could lose customers.   I use to package my cupcake soaps as they were purchased and it was time consuming to say the least especially when I'm usually working alone.  So now I package them all and leave one of each scent out for display. All my soaps are packaged, labeled and ready to go.


----------



## fionasfrightsoap (Jan 11, 2016)

I also wrap all of mine but have one bar cut into smaller pieces for customers to test. It works out very well for us when it gets busy, there is no wait time to pack, and no having to keep tabs on wrapped stock levels.


----------

